#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-24
<FJKong_afk> wuxiaoyi: ping
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 昨天我看你代码更新了
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 注释掉了我原来计算窗口位置的代码，不知道是咋回事？
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong : 能跑起来吗？
<FJKong> 能跑倒是能跑，可那个提示中英状态的位置是错误的
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 你为啥要那么改呢？
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong : 我也不知道为什么，注释掉你写的那两行，才跑起来。你看下
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: .....
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong：^_^
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 那我原来代码是work的啊
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong : 是啊！所以很奇怪..
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong : 一起看下⑧
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: ok
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: ping
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 找出问题了么
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 你上一个版本的提交里面的某个改动导致MainController::setSpotRect 在mTinyTips还没初始化的时候就调用了
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 你看看吧
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong : ok
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: ?
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, commit的代码最好不要把几个问题放在一起，这样做会增加出现冲突的机会，而且 debug/rollback 都很困难
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong : 好的。
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 谢谢
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong : ＼（＾ｏ＾）／～
<FJKong> wuxiaoyi: 同意ypwong, 一个补丁修一个bug或者实现一个feature， 多提交几次而已，这样rollback容易的多
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong : 受到
<wuxiaoyi> FJKong : 收到
<happyaron> JackYu: youker-assistant貌似不需要ffe
<happyaron> JackYu: 把release team给unsubscribe掉吧。
<ypwong> happyaron, unsubscribe done
<happyaron> ypwong: thx
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, thanks:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 你找江疆了嘛？
<happyaron> youker-assistant/1.0.1-0ubuntu1 uploaded.
<JackYu> 还木有，等下电话他。。。
<JackYu> 今天一直忙啊忙啊忙啊
<happyaron> 好的。
<Moon_Cheetah> 江疆？在Nokia干过的
<JackYu> 应该不是。。。。
<ypwong> 可能同名同姓
<happyaron> JackYu: ping
<happyaron> ubuntukylin-theme/1.0.0 uploaded.
<JackYu> happyaron, great!
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: ping
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 在不在
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron : pong
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron : 在的
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: indicator上的图片不用加了。
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 加行字就行。
<happyaron> shijing maclin_ 这个bug已经fix了吗？ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-china-weather/+bug/1295525
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295525 in indicator-china-weather (Ubuntu) " In the indicator-china-weather, weather report of six days does not display data correctly." [High,Triaged]
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron : 恩，主要是不能控制图片size，加字怎么加？
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 产品好像是一会儿会发邮件。
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 话说，indicator里的字，能改颜色么？
<maclin_> happyaron，kobe修改过一次，但是后台获取天气的接口这个月又发生变化了，所以问题又出现了
<happyaron> maclin_: 好的，那可以更新的时候叫我一下。
<maclin_> 2月份的时候修改过一次，3月4号又修改了一次
<happyaron> maclin_: 给我发邮件。
<happyaron> 额。
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron : ok，3q 看看才知道..
<maclin_> 好的，我跟kobe分析确认一下
<happyaron> maclin_: 最好这一两天解决。周四就freeze了。
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 额，等下我给你发个图。
<maclin_> OK
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron : ok
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 额，让产品给你发。
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 回邮件啊
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 她这神马描述wtf
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron : 产品说的这种情况，我明天再回邮件。
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: qq上找你
<wuxiaoyi> happyron : 这个黑框框是系统的把
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 对
<happyaron> notify-osd
<happyaron> 我IRC得离线一会儿，电脑要没电了。
<happyaron> 手机上QQ说。
<JackYu> happyaron, hi, bug  #1295525需要你帮忙打一个patch
<ubot5> bug 1295525 in indicator-china-weather (Ubuntu) " In the indicator-china-weather, weather report of six days does not display data correctly." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295525
<happyaron> JackYu: 我看看
<ypwong> happyaron, chinese-calendar 能傳新版嗎？
<happyaron> ypwong: 问题不大。
<ypwong> happyaron, 只是文字的改動而已
<happyaron> ypwong: 那应该没问题。
<happyaron> 现在就传吗？
<ypwong> happyaron, 可以，多謝
<happyaron> ypwong: 在哪？
<ypwong> happyaron, 額．．lp:chinese-calendar
<happyaron> 好的。
<happyaron> ypwong: uploaded
<ypwong> happyaron, thx
<maclin__> 最新的UKSC 0.2.7已经重新生成并上传，安装目录修改到/usr/share下:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-25
<ypwong> ubuntu-kylin-docs 的東西什麼時候好？
<Moon_Cheetah> 优客助手的UI经常卡顿。都是主线程在工作？
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron
<Kobe_Lee> 如何修改debian/rules文件？我手动修改总是报下面的错误：
<Kobe_Lee> *** 遗漏分隔符  (您的意思是用 TAB 代替 8 个空格？)。
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, debian/rules 是 makefile, makefile 要用 tab
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron, 我不管用tab还是空格都是报相同的错误
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, 確定你的編輯器沒有把 tab 轉成 space?
<Kobe_Lee> 转了
<ypwong> 轉了當然不行啊
<Kobe_Lee> 一个tab是4个space
<ypwong> ...
<ypwong> 別轉啊，一定要保留 tab
<Kobe_Lee> ""开启python自动补全
<Kobe_Lee> ""filetype plugin on
<Kobe_Lee> ""autocmd FileType python set omnifunc=pythoncomplete#Complete
<Kobe_Lee> ""缩进
<Kobe_Lee> set autoindent " same level indent
<Kobe_Lee> set smartindent " next level indent
<Kobe_Lee> set expandtab
<Kobe_Lee> set tabstop=4
<Kobe_Lee> set shiftwidth=4
<Kobe_Lee> set softtabstop=4
<ypwong> unset expandtab
<Kobe_Lee> 这是我的vim配置，python变成时缩进很方便，
<Kobe_Lee> 我该如何修改？
<ypwong> 在 vim 打 :unset expandtab
<ypwong> 再把有問題的空格換成 tab
<FJKong_afk> 木哈哈 你装个pyton插件吧
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, 这两天iso下载非常慢，你试试香港那边如何？或是LP的服务器出了问题？http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/313/builds/65354/downloads
<ypwong> JackYu, 大概一個小時能下完，用 zsync 會比較快
<ypwong> 一個小時是直接下iso
<JackYu> ypwong, 我们这边不行啊
<JackYu> 我们在好几个地方都试了。现在在家里也一样。
<ypwong> JackYu, 要不先下到你們香港服務器
<ypwong> 廣州有沒有？
<JackYu> ypwong, 香港服务器到期了，现在都用的TH2
<JackYu> ypwong, 能否你那边下一个，然后共享到金山快盘，我们去下？
<JackYu> 估计是国内的访问问题。
<ypwong> 好
<happyaron> ls
<happyaron> 额，打错了。
<JackYu> happyaron,  你试试下载速度？http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/313/builds/65354/downloads
<happyaron> JackYu: 基本下载不了。
<JackYu> 。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: maclin还在么
<happyaron> JackYu: UKSC最好发个新版的tar出来。
<happyaron> 不在的话，我就自己发一个。。。
<JackYu> happyaron，等下，我call他上线。
<happyaron> JackYu: 不用着急
<happyaron> JackYu: 没那么严重。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, upload is very slow
<ypwong> JackYu, 可能明早就傳完
<JackYu> ypwong, 我汗。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 没关系，他在家也方便。
<ypwong> JackYu, 你還有沒有那個 vpn?
<happyaron> 你们俩的账号时一起开得。
<JackYu> ypwong, 最近好像用不了。
<JackYu> 我换一个试试。
<happyaron> JackYu: 额你到底把 maclin 给折腾上来了。。。
<maclin> 不好意思，刚给小孩洗完澡^_^
<JackYu> maclin: <happyaron> JackYu: UKSC最好发个新版的tar出来。
<happyaron> 别急，我在看。
<happyaron> 一会儿弄完了，就可以发布了。
<maclin> 我晚上更新了一个版本，解决了一个bug，UK软件无法搜索的问题解决了，不过又会出现搜索结果重复的问题，还在分析。
<happyaron> maclin: 我push了一个版本，改了个文字问题。
<maclin> 先基于现在的版本，Aron看是否需要重新生成deb包上传？
<maclin> happaron，好的
<happyaron> maclin: 另外，得把所有不需要可执行权限的文件的可执行权限都去掉。
<happyaron> 比如usr/share/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/data/tmpicons
<happyaron> 下面的一堆文件。
<maclin> 好的，我都过一遍
<ypwong> JackYu, 沒付錢了吧
<JackYu> ypwong, 付了～
<maclin> happyaron，权限已经修改好了，你是说0.2.7的重新上传一个源码包？
<happyaron> maclin: 我先看一下。
<happyaron> maclin: push一下呗。。。
<maclin> 好，马上
<maclin> happyaron，已经push了
<maclin> 最近这几天launchpad平台速度超级慢，而且上传大文件会丢包。已经下了一天ISO，还没有下完
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 我这里访问速度也不咋地
<happyaron> maclin: postrm 可以删掉。
<happyaron> 我直接删吧
<happyaron> aa 我删吧。
<happyaron> 额，卡得不行。
<happyaron> maclin: 然后就是这包可能需要分包。
<happyaron> arch-dep-package-has-big-usr-share 11164kB 99%
<maclin> 好，你来删
<maclin> 要怎么分？
<happyaron> 删号了，已经push
<happyaron> 我来弄吧。
<maclin> 好的，辛苦，我后面也学习一下:)
<ypwong> 可能 GFW　又抽風
<happyaron> lol
<maclin> happyaron, 刚解决了一个搜索结果重复和可能存在的异常报错的问题，现在提交一下有影响不？
<happyaron> 提交吧没事。
<maclin> OK，已经push
<maclin> happyaron，我这边还需要做什么修改不？
<happyaron> 应该没了。
<happyaron> 明天发0.2.8？
<happyaron> 打包方面的东西我一会儿就能准备好。
<maclin> 好啊，我建一个release
<happyaron> maclin: 我这里也搞定了。
<happyaron> push了
<happyaron> maclin JackYu 我在那个bug上留言了。
<happyaron> bug 1293299
<ubot5> bug 1293299 in Ubuntu "[FFE]upload ubuntu-kylin-software-center into archive" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1293299
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks
<maclin> great，我重新生成包，上传到0.2.8上
<ypwong> JackYu, http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_254592651850940417.htm
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-26
<HoloIRCUser1> 早啊，各位。
<HoloIRCUser1> 能否问一个关于ubuntu手机的问题？
<Moon_Cheetah> ？
<HoloIRCUser1> 请问有谁体验过ubuntu手机么？
<Moon_Cheetah> 我没有
<ypwong> HoloIRCUser1, 什麼問題？
<HoloIRCUser1> 就是华为的安卓机器可以体验移动版的ubuntu么？
<Moon_Cheetah> 其实你把用户空间那套编译过去就可以运行的
<HoloIRCUser1> 用户空间？没有搜索到。
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: ping
<ypwong> HoloIRCUser1, 官方沒有提供華爲鏡像，https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/u9200　有些資料
<HoloIRCUser1> 嗯多谢，我先看看。
<happyaron> FJKong wuxiaoyi 现在的代码提交测试可以不。
<happyaron> ypwong: ^^
<ypwong> happyaron, 测试要求吗？
<FJKong> happyaron: 别了
<happyaron> ypwong: 我们不提交新版本，测试就不会继续测。
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron：我还是前天提交的
<FJKong> 现在设置里面点应用会崩掉
<happyaron> ok
<FJKong> 额
<ypwong> FJKong, 赶紧修一下
<ypwong> 皮肤设置里更换字体，字体大小不起作用呢
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi: 发现不选＂更换颜色＂，字体设置不起作用
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 是正在做吗？
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong：你的版本是最新的吗？
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong：已经修过了呀
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 更新完好了，thanks
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong：^_^
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi...
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
<JackYu> ypwong,  昨天那个Beta2 RC你试用一下没？
<ypwong> JackYu, pong
<ypwong> JackYu, not yet
<JackYu> ok
<ypwong> JackYu, 怎么呢
<JackYu> ypwong, QA同事反馈的问题比较麻烦，我等下再确认。
<ypwong> 　麻烦？
<JackYu> 是的，安装不了～
<JackYu> 我先去填个肚子，回来再看看。
<ypwong> JackYu, 是不是我传的文件坏了？
<ypwong> JackYu, 重新传
<ypwong> transfering
<JackYu> ypwong, 你可以安装吗
<JackYu> ypwong, 我用Virtaulbox可以安装。
<ypwong> jack_, 我没试
<ypwong> JackYu, http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_254592651850940425.htm and http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_254592651850940424.htm
<ypwong> this is new
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks
<happyaron> maclin: 那个问题确实很难办
<happyaron> maclin: 问题都出在language-selector
<happyaron> bug 1227034 也得解决
<ubot5> bug 1227034 in Ubuntu Kylin "Default Chinese font changed to fonts-arphic-ukai after completing language support installation for zh-* locales" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227034
<maclin> happyaron,你说哪个问题？
<happyaron> maclin: bug 1297831
<ubot5> bug 1297831 in Ubuntu Kylin "default input method is ibus" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297831
<maclin> 这个之前是默认fcitx，怎么这次又回来了？
<happyaron> maclin: 看我刚回复的
<happyaron> 在bug上
<maclin> 上面那个我下午还在跟penghuan和瓶子讨论，有办法解决没有？
<happyaron> maclin: 改language selector
<maclin> 是的，我开始安装的时候是联网的。这个好改不？
<happyaron> 我没研究过，不好评估。
<happyaron> maclin: 应该去纠结那个Gunnar
<happyaron> maclin: Gunnar Hjalmarsson
<maclin> 我正在看你说的上面那个bug，你是说这两个都可以找Gunnar帮忙解决？
<happyaron> 基本都只能找他。但是他功力也不大行，所以得帮他弄。
<maclin> 我看他3小时前弄了一个版本出来，不知道怎么样
<happyaron> maclin: 赶快试试吧
<happyaron> 快来不及了。
<maclin> 我正在看，之前没关注过，这个看起来比较费劲啊
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 字体那个容易测试
<happyaron> 先把fonts-arphic-ukai fonts-arphic-uming卸载掉
<happyaron> 装上相应的language-selector
<happyaron> 然后装uming，重新登录，看字体变了没
<happyaron> 不管变不变，装ukai，再看变了没。
<happyaron> 有一个变了，就说明没fix
<happyaron> ypwong: indicator-china-weather update accepted for beta image
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-27
 * wiky doc
 * wiky is coding
<maclin> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> maclin: pong
<maclin> 关于Bug #1227034，penghuan测试了Gunnar的方法并给了反馈，Gunnar又提了个问题，你帮忙确认一下？
<ubot5> bug 1227034 in Ubuntu Kylin "Default Chinese font changed to fonts-arphic-ukai after completing language support installation for zh-* locales" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227034
<happyaron> maclin: 我也不大懂
<maclin> happyaron，我看了一下12.04里面69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf这个文件是有他说的那个strong选项的
<maclin> 14.04的livemode中，69-language-selector-zh-cn.conf里面没有，而69-language-selector-zh-tw.conf里面有
<happyaron> maclin: 那就agree去把。
<maclin> 我给他回复了
<txd> hi
<ypwong> hi
<txd> ypwong, 1298237这个ｂｕｇ要怎么处理?
<ypwong> txd, 要看他怎麼升級
<maclin> 是在13.10中使用update命令升级
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: 你不是说要自绘提示窗口么，咋还依赖libnotify
<lenky> hi～
<happyaron> hi
<lenky> 上次想的更新是apt-get 来判断是否有更新
<lenky> 但好像不靠谱的样子在
<happyaron> apt-get --just-print dist-upgrade
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 前面还需要apt-get update
<lenky> 这个需要root权限
<lenky> apt-get update需要root权限
<happyaron> en
<lenky> 这就有点不靠谱啊 总不可能每次都让用户输入root密码
<happyaron> 其实我没想出靠谱的方法。
<lenky> 额，最开始我以为是在我们服务器上放个http，然后需要我curl去请求
<lenky> 做版本对比
<maclin> hi anthony, 在哪可以看到当前镜像对应的软件包？
<maclin> 我们测试发现优客助手的后台不完全，导致无法启动，kobe怀疑是代码不对，但现在系统里面通过apt-get无法获取对应的源码
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron
<Kobe_Lee> 我发现1404最新的优客助手后台sessiondbus daemon启动失败
<Kobe_Lee> 发现是源里面的debian文件夹中的内容不正确，是不是上传debian的时候是用的以前debian文件夹还是其他原因？
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 可能是用以前的debian文件夹吧，要做哪些改动，能否diff一下
<Kobe_Lee> happyaron就是在install和links两个文件中分别增加了一行关联sessiondbus的内容
<Kobe_Lee> 需要邮件diff文件给你？
<Kobe_Lee> happyaron，已经邮件给你了
<happyaron> ok
<Kobe_Lee> happyaron，另外抽时间帮我看看那个如何把C语言工程的Makefile里面内容全部移植到rules文件中的邮件哦，谢了
<JackYu> happyaron, 我file了一个bug #1298428
<ubot5> bug 1298428 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "the backend doesn't run normally in youker-assistant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298428
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, bug #1298428能今晚修好不？我们再respin一个iso。
<ubot5> bug 1298428 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "the backend doesn't run normally in youker-assistant" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298428
<JackYu> maclin, 重新生成iso，现有的其它bug可以再关联一次吧～
<maclin> 那得重新关联
<JackYu> maclin, 否则再全面重新QA，有点来不及
<maclin> 关键是下载太耗时间，以这几天的速度基本上来不及
<maclin> 要不就是anthony帮忙下载传过来^_^
<happyaron> JackYu: 能传，但是不一定会进仓库。
<happyaron> JackYu: 现在好像还是beta freeze呢吧。
<happyaron> JackYu: 冻结期间传的东西，要release team一个一个批准。
<JackYu> happyaron, oh，那悲催了。。。。
<JackYu> 幸好下一个正式版的时间隔得不太长:)
<maclin> 这几天网速太不给力了，严重影响了测试进度
<happyaron> maclin: vpn速度也不行吗？
<maclin> 不是太稳定，可能与我用的这个VPN有关系。。。
<maclin> 我用的这个可以i用浏览器，下载用不了
<happyaron> 额，说明钱没花到位。 :)
<happyaron> JackYu: ^^^
<JackYu> happyaron, 嘿嘿
<maclin> 可能是没花对地方,lol
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-03-28
<lenky> ping happyaron
<penghuan> happyaron:最新的iso里面，default-settings包的hook操作没有执行
<penghuan> happyaron, 该删的包没有删掉，grub菜单也没有成功修改
<lenky> qimpanel包 daily build 失败
<Kobe_Lee> happyaron，我把优客助手界面截图有阴影的问题解决了，也优化了下鼠标拖动界面的问题，生成了个patch，能把patch打进源里去吗？
<JackYu> Kobe_Lee，单独报一个bug。
<Moon_Cheetah> 中午好
<Kobe_Lee> happyaron， Bug #1271851
<ubot5> bug 1271851 in youker-assistant "screenshot of main window has a narrow edging of background" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271851
<JackYu> jzheng, ping
<wiky> ping
<wiky> wiky, ping
<wiky> good
<JackYu> happyaron, 看下bug ##1298809?
<happyaron> JackYu: 好
<JackYu>  happyaron, 看下bug ##1298809?
<happyaron> bug 1298809
<ubot5> bug 1298809 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "hook script in ubuntukylin-default-settings packagedoes not run when building iso image" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298809
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks
<happyaron> maclin_: 问一下，有没有最近的iso生成日志
<maclin_> 稍等，我看看
<maclin_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntukylin/20140326/
<maclin_> 这个吗？
<happyaron> 我看一下。
<happyaron> maclin: 有没有以前正常时的log，随便给我一份呢。
<happyaron> 我比对一下
<maclin> happyaron，这个应该是正常的http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntukylin/20140227/
<happyaron> 好的
<qcc> 没人说话啊？
<wiky> qcc, hi
<qcc> hi
<qcc> 呵呵，第一次进来
<wiky> :)
<qcc> 深度13.1，你们怎么看啊？
<wiky> 这里是讨论开发的，你有兴趣吗
<qcc> 可以讨论用户角度的
<qcc> 深度自己弄了一套UI
<wiky> 额，我觉得去qq群聊这个比较好
<qcc> 哦
<wiky> 你们写python是用什么编辑器的
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<happyaron> JackYu: hi
<JackYu> happyaron, infinity昨天说今天会帮我们review UKSC. keyings那个包也需要不？
<happyaron> 需要
<JackYu> ok
<happyaron> JackYu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1259525
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1259525 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu & Xubuntu & Ubuntu Kylin lightdm session fails to start. user-session is not set" [Critical,Triaged]
<happyaron> JackYu: 这bug现在是神马状况
<happyaron> ...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-24
<pishuilu> happyaron：default-settings包做了些小改动，需要你upload一下
<maclin1> happyaron，更新的包怎么样了？
<happyaron> maclin: 来了
<happyaron> jackyu: 来了
<maclin> great,等着你上传，我们好下载确认^_^
<happyaron> ubuntu-kylin-docs/15.04.1 uploaded
<happyaron> 貌似出了悲剧
<happyaron> ypwong: maclin 所有upload都需要approve鸟
<maclin> happyaron，过了时间点吗？
<happyaron> beta2 freeze了把
<maclin> 不是26号吗？还说今天晚上无论多晚都要下载了测试确认一把呢……
<happyaron> 应该需要approve了
<happyaron> ubuntu-kylin-software-center/1.3.1 uploaded
<happyaron> youker-assistant/2.0.2-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<maclin> 12号UserInterfaceFreeze，19号DocumentationStringFreeze，是不是这个原因？
<happyaron> 应该不是
<maclin> 那是不是得等到明天才能搞定？
<happyaron> 可能要beta2之后。。。
<maclin> crying……
<happyaron> chinese-calendar/1.0.2-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<jackyu> maclin, 要upload的包都告诉Aron没？
<jackyu> happyaron, ubuntukylin-default-settings和ubuntu-kylin-docs都要upload一下
<jackyu> happyaron, ubuntukylin-wallpapers也要更新一下，lmy会将壁纸发给你。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-25
<nudtrobert> happyaron ubuntu-kylind-docs上传了没？
<nudtrobert> happyaron 到机场了？ubuntu-kylind-docs上传了没
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 打他手機？
<nudtrobert> 在飞机上吧
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 坐火車有好處，可以上網
<maclin> happyaron, Bug#1435150状态怎么变成invalid了？
<jackyu> ypwong, 今天下午还开会否？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-03-27
<chacha> 有人吗？
<chacha> 有问题请教
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-28
<freeflying> happyaron: updated sogoupinyin for 16.04?
<happyaron> freeflying: internal version available
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-29
<freeflying> happyaron: available for testing?
<happyaron> freeflying: not yet
<happyaron> freeflying: check your telegram
<freeflying> happyaron: ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-03-31
<handsome_feng> hi, hikiko, Trevinho
<hikiko> hi handsome_feng :)
<hikiko> do we have a meeting today?
<handsome_feng> :) This is the agenda of this meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin/Meeting/2016/20160331
<handsome_feng> yes, i think so
<hikiko> in my calendar it's for next week again!
<hikiko> anyway :)
<hikiko> I'll fix it!
<hikiko> mmm handsome_feng afaik both questions should be answered by willcooke
<hikiko> but he and most people
<hikiko> have easter holidays
<hikiko> maybe Trevinho is off too
<handsome_feng> yes, so I think maybe there is nothing important  in this meeting today :)
<hikiko> are you sure it's not next week?
<handsome_feng> Yes, the last meeting was 0317
<handsome_feng> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Kylin/Meeting/2016/20160317
<hikiko> alright :) I am going to fix my calendar :D
<hikiko> so next meeting is in 2 weeks
<handsome_feng> yep, hikiko :)
<handsome_feng> I think we can wrap this up  and go on working ?
<hikiko> sure handsome_feng
<hikiko> have a nice day :)
<hikiko> well, evening!
<handsome_feng> Have a nice day  ! bey :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-03-28
<nikolas> hello everyone, is a computer with a intel celeron (2M, 1.8GHz) can use get a fast system with ubuntu kylin ? Or it will be slow ?
<nikolas> can get a fast system*
<nikolas> hi, is a intel celeron 2M, 1.8GHz is enough to use Ubuntu Kylin with good conditions ?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-04-01
<jbicha> handsome_feng: hi, could you update ubuntukylin-theme's changelog from
<jbicha> "drop unity-greeter and kylin-greeter in debian/control file"
<jbicha> to "Don't depend on unity-greeter or kylin-greeter"
<jbicha> I think that's a little more clear
<handsome_feng> jbicha, I have no right to upload to that branch...
<jbicha> ok, I'll upload to zesty with that change and you can talk to whoever to get the branch updated later
<handsome_feng> Thanks a lot! I will notify the owner tomorrow morning, he must be asleep now..
<jbicha> sure, have a good night! :)
<handsome_feng> Good night! :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-03-27
<handsome_feng> jbicha: Hi, do you know why screen-resolution-extra pull in gnome-shell even if I added policykit-1-gnome to seeds and added gnome-shell to blacklist? The depends of screen-resolution-extra is 'gnome-shell | policykit-1-gnome | polkit-1-auth-agent'
<handsome_feng> jbicha: Got it, thank you all the same!
<jbicha> the polkit changes didn't quite do what I needed anyway since gnome-shell isn't available on s390x currently
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-03-28
<handsome_feng> larue: 加一下 ubuntu-release    ubuntu-desktop
<handsome_feng> lm_, 你加一下ubuntu-quality
<lm_> 加了，没加进去
<lm_> 就没反应
<handsome_feng> 显示什么？
<lm_> 没有任何响应
<handsome_feng> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<handsome_feng> larue, lm_ :参考上面链接，注册一下你们的昵称
<handsome_feng> 左上角点到freenode的页面
<handsome_feng> 然后输入 /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<handsome_feng> 改成你的秘密和邮箱
<handsome_feng> liumin, readlnh, larue94 : 可以在左边的频道列表上右键选择“自动加入”
